# Nice Restaurant Recommendations



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey all,

My fiance and I are getting married in a basic civil ceremony tomorrow at 12pm at the town hall.

Afterwards, we'd like to go somewhere nice for late lunch / early dinner.

I am looking for some recommendations for a really nice restaurant that we could go to. There'll be 4 of us in total.

Thanks
Zach


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow! Congratulations to you both!

Muse is always a good option with its great views over Paphos. Gustosos on the TOK road is good too. Depends what kind of food you prefer really!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations Zach.

Yes I agree the Muse is nice and it is very close to the Town Hall. Not a big menu but the food is good.
Theres also the restaurant on the 5th floor above Stephanis. They do a really really nice buffet lunch. 3 courses, lots of choice of hot and cold dishes. Also not very far from the town hall. Fabulous views over Paphos.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for the two recommendations  

Veronica - where is Stephanis? Do you happen to know the name of the restaurant?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> Thanks for the two recommendations
> 
> Veronica - where is Stephanis? Do you happen to know the name of the restaurant?


I can't remember the name of the restaurant, we always call it the fifth floor. If you go to the traffic lights by the courts, (past the police station). Turn right at the lights. Go until you hit the next set of lights. Directly over the lights on the left is Stephanis.
If you turn left at the lights you can go into the underground parking and up to the restaurant in the lift.

Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The only problem with the fifth floor is it tends to be very quiet. For some reason people don't know it is there. I can however highly recommend the food and the service. Should be enough choice for vegetarian also.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Congratulations.

For a decent romantic Lunch/dinner we always go to the ROMANTICA it is next to AlOE Hotel. On the sea front road.:hungry:


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Zach, we wish you and your fiancée every happiness in your new life as husband and wife 

Tracey & Ivan


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes, congratulations Zach  hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Congratulations and best wishes for a happy and healthy future.

Pete & Sylvi


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Congrats! Muse is awesome, as is 5th floor (that's the actual name of the place!) If you like oriental, try Phuket - very nice food, and very nice interior.

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mdekkers said:


> Congrats! Muse is awesome, as is 5th floor (that's the actual name of the place!) If you like oriental, try Phuket - very nice food, and very nice interior.
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


Actually the Phuket is one of our favourites for a nice evening out.

The 5th floor actually does have another name which is in evidence in the lift and the entrance to the restaurant but it has always just been known as the 5th floor.

Zach I hope you had a lovely day. Where did you go to in the end?


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

At the last minute, our neighbour recommended the Sunset Lounge in Kissorenga and swore that it was a really great place, so we went there.

It was okay, 7 out of 10, but a little overpriced. The food was pretty good.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I've never heard of it.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh yes, I've looked it up. Used to be a fish and chip shop. When it changed hands we had some good reports of it so went there for Xmas dinner last Xmas. It was the worst Xmas dinner I have ever had. They booked in far too many people for the size of the place so you couldn't move and had far too few staff so they couldn't cope.
The food was only ok, not particularly good.
We havn't been back since and won't go there again.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyway Zach, congratulations to you and the new Mrs. Zach. I hope you had a lovely day.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Yeah I doubt we'll go back there to be honest. They were a bit rude to my grandmother as well. 

Still, we made the best of it and had a nice meal. 

Thanks for the congrats. We'll see you on Saturday I guess!


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Big congratulations Zach to you and your dear lady, have a great day, and best wishes.


----------



## Miki23 (Nov 17, 2014)

Congratulations=)


----------

